# strippers and sauger fishing



## diemakerbc (Apr 15, 2004)

when is this best time to fish for sauger and strippers in the ohio river in the medhal pool.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I have my best luck for hybrids from about end of March to May. Water temps from 45 to 65 being good. Similar for sauger but they'll bite earlier than March too. Same goes for fall too, as the temps drop below 65 or so...around Oct I'd guess.

I assume by Meldahl pool, you mean the water above Meldahl. It's kind of confusing how they label 'em, so I thought I'd clarify. I don't know it will matter above or below Meldahl for a general time of year to catch em.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Never fished that pool, but at Willow and Pike Island, we start fishing around the middle of September. Most of the fishing we do is at night in both locations. The Saugers, Walleye and Saugeye fishing is good all winter long. The Hybrids generally turn on big time in early spring when the water starts to warm.


----------



## starinvestor (Mar 11, 2008)

I catch sauger all year on the Ohio, especially late afternoon and evening. I mostly fish with crankbait (Rapala Shadrap and Xrap). I've never seen a stripper in the Ohio. I predominantly see them at seedy strip bars in Covington and Newport.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol well played starinvestor


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> when is this best time to fish for sauger and strippers i


 sauger early in the morning...strippers late at night, they tend to sleep in alot of mornings!


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

The subject line is a beer short of a good time!


----------

